# Ruger Vaquero



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone on here hunt with the Ruger Vaquro? Since it has fixed sights I didn't know if it was a useful tool for hunting purposes such as deer/black bear...


----------



## merc123 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine shoots 8in low and 6 left at 25 yds so no


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 13, 2008)

Fixed sights make for hard hunting.  You might be lucky and have a good one.  If yours shoots like Merc's and you are willing to do some file work on the front sight, then you might be able to make it acceptable out to 30 yards with a lot of practice.


----------



## KLR650 (Dec 13, 2008)

With a 180gr/16.5grH110 round my .357mag BisleyVaquero shot point of aim at 25yrds. and was 1 1/2" low at 50yrds. I then got a fine line Sharpie and found how high the hold over was for 100yrds and marked the front blade so the line was aligned with the rear sight sight picture.

I did the same with a Blackhawk and a ramped sight. I used bright green nail polish after I found where my 100 yard mark was and painted the ramp from that line to the top. 0-25yrds POA(top of green)/50yrds hold over 2"/100yrds POA (bottom of green)

I have not shot game at 100yrds with .357 pistol but a 12"x12" plate at the range is not safe.

HTH


----------



## sniperron (Jan 15, 2009)

*Custom Ruger Vaquerro*

yes you can hunt with a vaquerro! My gun in 45LC has heavy banded barrel,5 shot cylinder with reversible pawl,Bisley grip frame with ivory grips and a S&W adjustable rear sight and a bead front sight. I took this Bison at 60yds offhand with no support. First shot hit the shoulder and knocked it down to it's knees. In fact this gun is my favorite handgun to hunt with. I have a Scoped Freedom Arms Model 83 in 454casull that I like as well. As long as you know your point of impact you should have no problems bagging game with fixed sights.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome kill sniperron!
One shot did it?
cw


----------

